# Moduli caricati dal kernel

## luca120

ciao a tutti ho installato gento anche sul pc piu grande è un acer 5715z!

la mia domanda è i moduli che nella colonna used by hanno il numero 0<-- zero posso elimiarli dal caricamento del kernel?

vi posto il risultato di lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  194056  10 

snd_pcm_oss            26336  0 

snd_mixer_oss          10704  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            18416  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      3600  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                32864  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          3716  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_hda_codec_realtek   244612  1 

arc4                    1056  2 

ecb                     1360  2 

ath5k                 114520  0 

mac80211              118064  1 ath5k

ath                     7872  1 ath5k

snd_hda_intel          17492  1 

i915                  221624  3 

cfg80211              108472  3 ath5k,mac80211,ath

snd_hda_codec          50576  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

rfkill                  7232  1 cfg80211

snd_hwdep               4200  1 snd_hda_codec

drm_kms_helper         19264  1 i915

snd_pcm                46120  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

led_class               1688  1 ath5k

drm                   129520  3 i915,drm_kms_helper

ath_pci                71376  0 

intelfb                25288  0 

snd_timer              13296  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

i2c_algo_bit            3732  2 i915,intelfb

wlan                  143872  1 ath_pci

snd                    38680  13 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

intel_agp              23096  2 i915

video                  16052  1 i915

ath_hal               197360  1 ath_pci

i2c_i801                6704  0 

processor              22144  2 

i2c_core               12264  6 i915,drm_kms_helper,drm,intelfb,i2c_algo_bit,i2c_i801

joydev                  8000  0 

thermal                10208  0 

ac                      2440  0 

backlight               2632  1 video

battery                 8712  0 

rtc_cmos                6652  0 

snd_page_alloc          5280  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

rtc_core                9828  1 rtc_cmos

button                  3912  1 i915

pcspkr                  1376  0 

thermal_sys             9136  3 video,processor,thermal

rtc_lib                 1424  1 rtc_core

output                  1248  1 video

libiscsi               26592  0 

scsi_transport_iscsi    19576  1 libiscsi

tg3                   100820  0 

libphy                 12176  1 tg3

e1000                  75904  0 

fuse                   46376  0 

nfs                   113976  0 

lockd                  49348  1 nfs

sunrpc                138832  3 nfs,lockd

jfs                   131680  0 

raid10                 16784  0 

raid456                40864  0 

async_raid6_recov       1088  1 raid456

async_memcpy            1056  1 raid456

async_pq                2776  1 raid456

async_xor               1988  2 raid456,async_pq

xor                     3840  1 async_xor

async_tx                1376  5 raid456,async_raid6_recov,async_memcpy,async_pq,async_xor

raid6_pq               76584  2 async_raid6_recov,async_pq

raid1                  16928  0 

raid0                   6324  0 

dm_snapshot            20988  0 

dm_crypt                8808  0 

dm_mirror              10408  0 

dm_region_hash          5344  1 dm_mirror

dm_log                  6260  2 dm_mirror,dm_region_hash

dm_mod                 46688  4 dm_snapshot,dm_crypt,dm_mirror,dm_log

scsi_wait_scan           544  0 

sbp2                   15932  0 

ohci1394               22596  0 

ieee1394               51168  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               7856  0 

usbhid                 19120  0 

ohci_hcd               17532  0 

ssb                    28224  1 ohci_hcd

uhci_hcd               16280  0 

usb_storage            36176  0 

ehci_hcd               27300  0 

usbcore                94476  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

aic94xx                60748  0 

libsas                 30264  1 aic94xx

lpfc                  341700  0 

qla2xxx               263280  0 

megaraid_sas           34132  0 

megaraid_mbox          22336  0 

megaraid_mm             6184  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               34020  0 

aacraid                56072  0 

sx8                    10288  0 

DAC960                 59680  0 

cciss                  36528  0 

3w_9xxx                27684  0 

3w_xxxx                19600  0 

mptsas                 29888  0 

scsi_transport_sas     16672  3 aic94xx,libsas,mptsas

mptfc                   9384  0 

scsi_transport_fc      29912  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

scsi_tgt                7136  1 scsi_transport_fc

mptspi                  9680  0 

mptscsih               14288  3 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi

mptbase                51196  4 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                23056  0 

dc395x                 25804  0 

qla1280                17952  0 

imm                     7868  0 

parport                22128  1 imm

dmx3191d                8368  0 

sym53c8xx              58712  0 

gdth                   71544  0 

advansys               49248  0 

initio                 14312  0 

BusLogic               18144  0 

arcmsr                 20944  0 

aic7xxx                96844  0 

aic79xx               101932  0 

scsi_transport_spi     13872  5 mptspi,dmx3191d,sym53c8xx,aic7xxx,aic79xx

sg                     19040  0 

pdc_adma                4708  0 

sata_inic162x           5700  0 

sata_mv                21316  0 

ata_piix               19816  0 

ahci                   18920  2 

libahci                14060  1 ahci

sata_qstor              4484  0 

sata_vsc                3460  0 

sata_uli                2644  0 

sata_sis                3300  0 

sata_sx4                7140  0 

sata_nv                17020  0 

sata_via                7140  0 

sata_svw                3540  0 

sata_sil24              9560  0 

sata_sil                6520  0 

sata_promise            8548  0 

pata_sl82c105           2768  0 

pata_cs5530             3760  0 

pata_cs5520             3264  0 

pata_via                7032  0 

pata_jmicron            2064  0 

pata_marvell            2416  0 

pata_sis                9060  1 sata_sis

pata_netcell            1892  0 

pata_sc1200             2496  0 

pata_pdc202xx_old       3600  0 

pata_triflex            2532  0 

pata_atiixp             3060  0 

pata_opti               2372  0 

pata_amd                8948  0 

pata_ali                8256  0 

pata_it8213             2916  0 

pata_pcmcia             9536  0 

pcmcia                 24824  2 ssb,pata_pcmcia

firmware_class          4272  7 tg3,aic94xx,libsas,qla2xxx,qla1280,advansys,pcmcia

pcmcia_core             8480  1 pcmcia

pata_ns87415            2596  0 

pata_ns87410            2352  0 

pata_serverworks        4592  0 

pata_platform           2864  0 

pata_artop              4100  0 

pata_it821x             7284  0 

pata_optidma            3864  0 

pata_hpt3x2n            4064  0 

pata_hpt3x3             2628  0 

pata_hpt37x             9232  0 

pata_hpt366             4384  0 

pata_cmd64x             4976  0 

pata_efar               3048  0 

pata_rz1000             2340  0 

pata_sil680             3892  0 

pata_radisys            2500  0 

pata_pdc2027x           5364  0 

pata_mpiix              2468  0 

libata                120968  53 libsas,pdc_adma,sata_inic162x,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,libahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,

sata_promise,pata_sl82c105,pata_cs5530,pata_cs5520,pata_via,pata_jmicron,pata_marvell,pata_sis,pata_netcell,pata_sc1200,pata_pdc202xx_old,pata_triflex,

pata_atiixp,pata_opti,pata_amd,pata_ali,pata_it8213,pata_pcmcia,pata_ns87415,pata_ns87410,pata_serverworks,pata_platform,pata_artop,pata_it821x,pata_optidma,

pata_hpt3x2n,pata_hpt3x3,pata_hpt37x,pata_hpt366,pata_cmd64x,pata_efar,pata_rz1000,pata_sil680,pata_radisys,pata_pdc2027x,pata_mpiix
```

cosi dovrei ottimizzare l'avvio no? chiedo questo perche ho usato genkernel e voglio allegerire il kernel!

p.s ho provato a togliere il modulo e1000 e nel .config mi esce is not set e fin qui ok, al riavvio subito dopo il grub mi vedo scritto ancora 

```
scanning  for e1000....1000e loaded
```

----------

## djinnZ

Lo 0 vuol solo dire solo che non ci sono altri moduli che fanno uso di quello in questione. Se abbatti il controller finisci con un kernel panici e nulla di fatto.

Un certo tizio ha scittto questo e prima ancora un altro ha scritto questo. La seconda soluzione ti fornisce anche utili indizi su cosa è caricato e cosa no.

Anche se un kernel totalmente modulare ha i suoi svantaggi; genkernel --menuconfig/xconfig/gconfig all e ti passa la paura.

Ad occhio farei una bella pulizia tra controller, moduli raid ed altra roba inutile e metterei tutto builtin tranne cose come supporti usb per webcam/BT et similia che possono sempre servire.

Se hai problemi con i parametri da passare a qualche modulo basta che aggiungi nomemdulo.parametro= alla linea predefinita del kernel.

genkernel non copia la configurazione base del livecd, applica una configurazione base sua che in genere è usata per il livecd.

----------

